# 8 subs...



## Krisco (Sep 9, 2010)

AMP:

https://www.dealercostcaraudio.com/poweracoustikps2-2200.aspx

450wRMS x 2 channels at 2 ohms

SUBS:

https://www.dealercostcaraudio.com/p18s8.aspx

four 8ohm subs wired to 2ohms per channel

Ready....GO!


----------



## Krisco (Sep 9, 2010)

Forgot to add in a 5ft^3 ported box.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd take the JBL GTO over the Rockford. Price is almost identical


----------



## Krisco (Sep 9, 2010)

Mahna Mahna said:


> I'd take the JBL GTO over the Rockford. Price is almost identical


Any specific reason why?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Krisco said:


> Any specific reason why?


JBL's are worlds better subs.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Krisco said:


> Any specific reason why?


Some really good reviews on various car audio forums. 

The GTO are a proven line from the 8 to the 12".


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

corrected!
proven from 8"-15"
they are pretty much unbeatable for the $ (nothing wrong with the rf either)
keep us posted with the results!


----------



## Krisco (Sep 9, 2010)

Alrighty. I am going to have to find a more powerful amp to accomodate the higher power requirment but it shouldnt be too tough. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Agreed, those p1's aren't worth their weight in poo


----------

